# Good Luck Friendly Person - Matching Panel 22nd July



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi FP

Just want to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow, not that you will need it    

Nearly there now.

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good Luck FP, DH and DS!

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for panel

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

​
pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FP    
your loooooooong wait is nearly over....

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thinking of you and the family today  

xxxxxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Good luck (though I'm sure you won't need it!)

[fly]                [/fly]

Lots of love 
Sarah
xxx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

FP,
don't know what time your big moment is, but will be thinking of you today.
emsina x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

&   that it goes smoothly

can't wait to hear your news  

Ritz


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Have you heard yet................Hope your busy celebrating.......you've waited a heck of a long time for this.......let us know when you can.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

lots of love and luck x x x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone - great news - we got approved at matching panel at 11.10am today               Feeling really tired now as it is very nerve wracking - I could barely sleep last night but I needn't have worried.    Thanks for all your kind messages.  Nearly had me in tears  

OT - thanks so much for starting this off for me


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Congratulations!  Well done to you both, how excited you must be 

Amanda x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

FP- Fab Fab Fab news- over the moon for you all

now long now

xxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations FP    You must feel fab. Enjoy every second - the rest of your lives start here xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh FP I'm so so pleased for you..you have been the most patient person through all of us and recent delays must have driven you 
WELL DONE!!!!

roll on the intros  

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ooooo fab news FP x 

Congrats to all of you x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wishing you every blessing.

Magenta x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!   

Congratulations FP, so pleased for you, DH and DS.

Can't wait to hear about intros.

Love 
OT x

ps you're welcome


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations fantastic news. Look forward to hearing about meeting your ds and how it feels to be a family of 4.
Sarah


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Woooooo Hooooo FP!!

Sooooo pleased for you and all the family Hunny    

Can't wait to hear all about Intro's


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  It is great to see all the old "faces" coming out the woodwork to add their congratulations to me, as well as the more current posters.  I really appreciate it.   to you all.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS FP and family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

Love and best wishes

Ever and family xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Brilliant news to come back to.  So pleased for you, it's been a long wait but at last your new son will be coming home.

Roll on intros.

    

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI FP

Can you believe it  After all those delays you are 1 day away from meeting your new son  

So pleased its finally here for you, I'm sure that first cuddle will be extra special.  Can't wait to hear all about it.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Cindy - thanks for the message   It's lovely to hear from one of us oldies  

OT - Thanks for your message as well   I can hardly believe the time has finally come round.      Dh is off now for 3 weeks and is moving lots of furniture round in our living room as I type to make it more child friendly as we have put a playpen up.  Doing the last of the child's bedroom as well.  Exciting times.  Dh is going to assemble the buggy later and I'm going to get the changing bag ready - don't know what size nappies he wears though yet.  We are both really looking forward to tomorrow but it is a bit scary as well.  Our eldest son is at my parents for a few days as it is the summer holidays and he doesn't meet no 2 son until Thursday.  Will let you know how it all goes


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh FP i'm sooooo excited for you..such happy times as you prepare things  can't wait to hear how it all goes 

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations.
After such a long way wait too, enjoy tomorrow when you get to meet your ds.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck FP   enjoy the day

Ritz


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Have a great time tomorrow.   

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  Will let you know how we got on.  We don't meet him until 3.30pm today, after our planning meeting at 2pm.  Bye for now


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi FP

Hope all went well today and you finally got to meet your new son.

Love
OT x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations FP. Sounds like you are having fun getting ready for your new addition. Hope it's all going well.
love from Bluebells x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone, introductions going well but very long days - 9-6pm not including travelling.  Very tiring.  Got to change a pooey nappy today    My new son is a lovely little chap and very cute.  My eldest son meets new son tomorrow so hoping that will go well too. Will keep this short as worn out!  Bye for now


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

really happy to hear that intros are going well.  I look forward to hearing more once you are a bit more rested and settled.

Magenta x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

FP

so pleased that its all going well for you hun you so deserve it!

thinking of yous all and looking forward to hearing about your new son

LB
XX


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Great to hear intros are going well.

Am sure DS1 will love his little brother 

Post when you can.
Love
OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

HI FP

Great to hear intro's are going well - Look forward to hearing more  

Best of Luck for tomorrow


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Lovely to hear your news FP look forward to hearing more
sarah


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Friendlyperson

I am very new to this site, just wanted to say how wonderful it is that you have met your new son, wishing you lots of luck and look forward to hearing more about him and the meet with your other lovely son 

Andrea xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone, feeling more normal today as we don't start intros until mid-day as we are doing afternoon and evening routines so it will be a later night home which suits me as I am not a morning person     Planning meeting was very intense and far more formal than I had realised it would be    I found it stressful and it went on for a couple of hours.  Afterwards went to meet littlie for the first time.  He is a tall lad for his age so was taller than I expected but my dh and ds1 are both tall so that is fine.  He is not at all shy and when he met us we were straight into playing with his toys alongside him with fc watching closely.  FC has had him for 18 months so is very attached to him and vice versa.  She has asked that we keep in touch after he is adopted as they would have adopted him themselves if they were younger.  We were only there for a couple of hours. On Tuesday we met birth mum for half an hour alongside littlie's sw.  She was very pleasant but sad to be losing littlie so we all sat there and all nearly cried (dh, me and bm) at her loss and how she was feeling so it was not a happy meeting but I think she was reassured that her son will be loved and cared for properly and that we are nice decent people.  We took some photos of her for when littlie is 18 and sw took some of all 3 of us for the file to prove we met.  Then dh and I went on to fc house for the rest of the day and played with littlie, fed him twice, changed his nappy twice.  He is very affectionate to us now and very lovable so we had lots of hugs and kisses.  Today we go there at mid-day until 8pm with ds1 who is very excited about meeting his brother for the first time.  Just hope he doesn't get jealous and vice versa although both boys have very nice gentle caring personalities so should go ok.  Review meeting is Monday morning and littlie will move in Monday pm if everyone agrees.  Tomorrow littlie comes to our house for the first time and his sw will visit us to check all is well but we don't expect any problems.  Littlie plays up having his nappy changed and also when we feed him but it is early days.  This is a very special time and we are thoroughly enjoying it but looking forward to being a normal family and having both sons at home as introductions are a very artificial environment, especially as we already have a child so have done the changing nappies/feeding etc for years but we have to go through with it as sws want it done    Making sure we are competent enough.  Dh has an interview this morning so more stress today for him.  As always thanks for all the kind messages, I really appreciate it and I hope you will all soon be in this position of meeting your little ones. Bye for now.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Glad things are going so well.  Really understand what you mean about the intros feeling artificial, especially when you have another child.

Looking forward to when you get your new DS home.

love
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi FP

Sounds just wonderful and you've waited so long to share this news with us.

THANK YOU for taking the time to let us know how things are going.

Love
Andrea
x

(Andrea aka as superal.......noticed there was another Andrea posting on here aka as popsi!!)


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI FP

Fantastic to read your news, thank you for posting.  

Intros are so strange, we found they got better when we moved to our house and had ds on our own.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great to hear your update FP..intros are a wierd but necessary time-warp like experience but like OT said its soooo much nicer when you get them on your own turf 
keep enjoying, hope DS1 likes his new baby brother 

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages.  Intros are going well.  Littlie is very attached to us already and thinks the world of ds1.  DS1 thinks littlie is just great.  Went to the park today and it felt very nice to be a 2 parent family.  Had littlie at our house for the day which wasn't so great as he is into everything.  We thought we had made our house toddler proof but no such luck until we move out into a plain box with a boltable door    It's a big learning curve as ds1 was not a grabber/toucher baby    Lots of lovely moments as well and littlie is very cute and lovable.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi FP

Lovely to read your updates.  Sounds as though you will have a busy time at home, is there anything more you can do to make it 'DS2 proof'?

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi OT, today was much better at home as ds2 had learned what he was allowed to touch and what he wasn't so half the amount of "nos" today, only when ds2 decided to push the boundaries a little and see if no meant no  .  We also resurrected ds1's playpen which is a sanity saver, especially at our meal times.  Ds2 was a little angel today all day considering how young he is (18 months).  Half day tomorrow as pm is our "rest and reflection" time and then Monday is review day. DS1 and DS2 get on so well it is lovely to see them


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi friendly

just wanted to say hope the move in goes well tomorrow. it sounds lovely. x x x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont post on here much but i do read aww i am so pleased for you friendly person it have been a long time for you but it will be worth it  
It brings back some memories from when we first met our son so fab..


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi FP

Hope all went well with the review and move and you are now getting adjusted to life as 4.

Love
OT x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Thinking of you all and hoping everything is going well xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

All sounds great FP, I am so delighted for you all,
Love JD x


----------



## mumof2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages and sorry to have been so quiet but our computer died so I have been off line and now I am not recognised when I try and sign in under Friendlyperson so I have had to change my log in name but I am sure you will agree it is a good name  

ds2 is a little star most of the time.  

We were approved to bring him home last Monday afternoon after the 2 hour review at the fc's house.  FC sent a transit van load of clothes and toys with him    Our living room looked like we had just moved house and we spent a lot of time sorting through things and unfortunately some things had to be donated to a charity shop as we had no space for it all.  

Each day ds2 has settled more and more.  He started off hating the bath but last night loved it.  He is getting more settled at sleeping as well although last night dh came to bed late at 3.20am so ds2 decided it was wake up time and refused to go back to sleep, waking me and ds1.  After an hour of 'controlled' crying (hugs, bottle etc) dh gave up and got up with him and took him downstairs so poor dh had barely any sleep.  Ds1 has been great with ds2 most of the time but sometimes he gets jealous.  He has also regressed a bit and wants to play with baby toys and get in to the playpen but that is ok as he is having to make big changes, adjusting from being an only child after 7 years.

Today we put ds2 down for his 30 min afternoon nap thinking he would sleep longer but no it was still half an hour   Oh the joys of parenthood    

Got my parents coming to meet ds2 for the first time this afternoon and dh's parents tomorrow.  Overall ds2 has settled in very well and it feels like he has been here for a few months rather than less than a week.  He has attached very well with us all, me especially    

The long wait I had of 3.5 years can never be called "worth the wait" but to have your own adopted child is a wonderful feeling


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Friendly 

Have a lovely afternoon with your parents and inlaws  Lots of cuddles and tears I expect 

Sounds like things are settling a little for you, even with the sleep deprivation 

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi FP

Love the new name though I think I'll still call you FP! 

Am so pleased to hear all is going well and ds2 is settling and attaching well.  DS1 is bound to be a bit jealous but I'm sure things will settle down soon.  Its great to read your updates when you are able to post.

Our ds has been home 8 weeks now and it feels like forever!  We have just had the forms arrive so are sorting out them ready to post in 2 weeks!!!

Love
OT x


----------



## mumof2 (Aug 9, 2008)

OT - wow - not long until you make it official then.  Ds2 has only been here 10 days but it seems like a couple of months    We are already thinking that by Christmas he will be officially ours, just in time for his 2nd birthday.  Can't wait.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Its great isn't it, knowing all will be official by Christmas!

I'm getting ideas for a party together so when we have a date we can make the arrangements.

I'm thinking of changing my profile to read 'the best and hardest job...' terrible 2s isn't the most fun time and at the moment tantrums are happening all the time for really silly little things!  

Keep us posted.
Love
OT x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi

Mumof2 - What a fab Christmas you will have.  Hope all goes to plan.

OT - The terrible twos, what can I say!  It only gets better, they still have them at 3 but at least you can reason a bit with them and they understand more.  I agree it is the best and hardest job in the whole world.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi mumof2 - I have been on holiday for 10 days, had a fantastic time but seems like it was a long time ago now and we only arrived back yesterday!!

Anyway............I'm so pleased to read that ds2 has moved in and everything is going great.

Reference ds1 wanting to play with baby things..........its very normal and like you say it won't do him any harm.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## mumof2 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Andrea, glad you had a good holiday.  Thanks for the reassurance re ds1.  At one point he even got in the playpen, sat on the floor and played with the baby toys!  But we just turn a blind eye and think if it is helping him adjust, that is fine.  Not something we expected though so thought I would post it on here just in case anyone else finds it happening to their eldest.

OT - I remember ds1 having tantrums at about 18 months until 2.5 years.  One day he had 6 in about 2 hours which was dreadful - most while we were out and about so very embarrassing.  When I got home I put him in his playpen and went and sat in another room while I calmed down and ds1 stopped screaming.  Once he could talk and be understood and reasoned with, the tantrums stopped.  They were over wanting things he couldn't have but didn't understand why he couldn't have them ie wanting to stay sitting in a pedal car after playgroup had finished, picking up a toy car in a toy store and not understanding that he had to put it back as it wasn't free etc.  I was determined not to give in and buy the toys he took a fancy to or it would cost me a fortune.  I always carried a small distraction toy in my handbag or a packet of crisps for those potential tantrum moments!  I bought the small distraction toys from charity shops and kept them in my handbag for emergencies so they were new to ds1 but didn't cost more than 30p.  Worked a treat once I got used to anticipating possible tantrums coming.  Just keep telling yourself that the phase will pass and reminding yourself that it is perfectly normal for a toddler to act like this


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi mumof2 - YES it really is normal for them to behave like your son is doing.

Our DS was about 8 when DD arrived and he loved playing with her baby things, he didn't climb in the playpen but we did catch him trying to get into her pram!!  Luckily he didn't get to get in it as he would have been in serious trouble, instead we asked him if he could remember his pram and wondered if it may have triggered something from his past?

Enjoy every minute of it even though its hard work being a mum of 2 BUT very enjoyable.

Right the washing machine has finished, better put another load on, the joys of coming home to do the holiday wash!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks FP, its good to hear other peoples experiences even though we know its normal.  

Hope your boys are getting used to each other and you are finding a routine somewhat.

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Another name change   

Glad to read DS2 is settling in, can so sympathise with the sleep deprivation, hope things get better on that front.

Sounds like DS1 is finding his own way of adjusting, our DS started asking for a bottle for his milk when DD arrived and we decided to go with it if it made him feel better.

Take care
love
Cindy


----------

